# LR Mobile takes up IOS space even after deleting all files



## Jonathan Buckley (Oct 18, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: Ipad Mini 4 IOS 10.3.3

Desktop Operating System: Mac 10.12.3

Desktop Lightroom Version: 
LR Mobile Version 2.8.2, LR CC2015.12

Question or Description of Problem:

I’ve read Lightroom Mobile is very clever at managing storage space and I think I understand the way this is supposed to work.
However after a brief trial I have now deleted ALL photos from Lightroom Mobile on my ipad (and yes I’m 100% certain they’re actually deleted from LR Mobile itself and not just a collection) so the Lightroom Photos count is 0. I have also gone to the Local Storage panel and cleared the cache. Even after doing this the Locally Stored Copies tally says 1.97GB. Then when I go to Manage Storage settings on my device Lightroom Mobile is showing as taking up  2.2GB of which 106.2MB is for the app and 2.12GB is for Documents and Data? I have tried restarting the ipad but it hasn't made a difference.

How can this be and how can I clear this and free up space? I've seen some other similar threads but no real solution apart from trying deleting the app altogether and starting again. I’m happy to do this now but I wouldn’t want to keep having to do this once I start using LR mobile for real.I have quite a lot of free space but it would soon fill up if LR doesn't properly clear out space after images have been deleted.

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------

